# Solved: High Ping Problem



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi, whenever I play Call of duty 4, Garrys Mod and Star wars online my ping is between 800 - 950ms. Please Help! Moklor


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Bit more info would be useful. Ble LEDs might lok pretty, but dont help fo rthis. we need to know system spec, and preferably internet cons. Sounds like you may have a prob in one or both


----------



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for replying 
System Specs
Windows XP Pro SP3
AMD Anthlon X2 4200+ @ 2.2ghz
2GB of Crosiar DDR Ram
500GB WD Hard Drive
ATI HD3850 AGP

ISP:Roadrunner


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What type of connection are you using? (Cable, DSL etc.)

Also, are you supposed to open ports to play?


----------



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

Bright House (roadrunner) Cable
I dont think I need to open ports but if you know what ports to open I could try that


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you have a readme for the game? It might say.
I'm pretty sure ports need to be open to host a COD server, but I'm not sure about just playing the online servers.


----------



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

I read the readme it only talked about hosting servers nothing about opening ports


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw on a website Call of Duty 4 needs the port 28960 open. However, I'm not sure if that's for hosting only or also for playing.


----------



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Alot my ping in CoD4 is around 75ms
And I Tried GMOD my ping is around 82ms
Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see your speed up.:up:
Did you have to open the ports?


----------



## Moklor (Jan 1, 1970)

yes I opened the port you suggested
Thanks Alot - Moklor


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

